# Do You Get Along With Law Enforcement?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Just thinking of Ferguson, MO. 

For the most part in the past I have been pretty close and related to some Law Enforcement. No I don't always get along with them. Younger days I would get mouthy.

Most time found them to be very good people. Yes have seen some do wrong and being Human lie to cover their tail. Had a Good Friend that was LEO got shot and killed had another close friend his wife was killed because he was LEO. 

Have found that for the most part get along and trust them.

Just wondering do you find you get along with most and trust them?

big rockpile


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

No I don't and neither does my wife. They gave me a speeding ticket in 1969 that cost me $30 bucks. My wife has never had a ticket but she's on my side in this 45 year old dispute. Did I mention I hold a grudge?


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

No I don't trust them at all.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

My father told me once to give to those that we place in positions of authority respect on first notice. My father had been a Colonel in the Airforce with many accolades. The thing that explains his stance was that those policing our streets were of a type that would jump into a frozen river to save someone, they would tell those that are having issues that - "Look, you just need to go to sleep, everything will be better in the morning."

The persons in Police Uniforms, for the most part, are corporate enforcers anymore. Think about it. What is the purpose of a Stop sign? It is a necessary task for drivers to slow so that they are able to enter and exit a intersection safely. I agree that Stop signs are a necessary evil. But consider this: If you came to a stop sign where you could see the traffic for a mile this way and the other way, and you did not come to a complete stop in the presence of an officer as long as you safely entered and exited the intersection, what do you think would happen?

Consider the premise of "Justice". There is something called corpus delecti which common law is founded upon. To consider this means that for a crime to have happened that there must be a harmed individual. Not stopping at a stop sign and proceeding through does not produce a "harmed individual". Why then would you receive a penalty for proceeding through after just slowing?

Same with the body of Law. I have been stopped both driving and walking along the road. There was no concern regarding justice, I was placed before the "light" that is the law and found innocent, but those that were placing me in front of the "light" were not seeking "justice" - they held the "law" above all else and if there was ANY infraction that I had done AGAINST the "law" then I was to be held accountable.

You see, there was little to no intent for those, that handled these two cases, to seek justice in this situation, they had a tool, they had an understanding of what would increase their pay, they, I believe for the most part, did not care anything about justice.

As to the OP... For the most part, I submit and am respectful, but all the while paying strict attention. As it stands now, if the situation escalated for this or that reason, my only resource is the fetal position and I know that this is a fatalistic view but I do not have the capacity to strike out, as an individual, against those that do not value "Justice" when their numbers and their firepower outclass mine on orders of ten to a hundred.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't have a problem with them at all.
Never did never will.
Not once did any stop me while doing this in many states, including all over Wi Iowa, and even in AZ. LOL










In AZ every Sunday morning I would go to a different fast food place and share my sandwich with Josh. I even had somebody filling me while driving between Phoenix and Tucson on I-10. Like I said I hauled my horses like this all the time and never was stopped.










When I see one along the side road doing radar, I give that person a wave. They are here for a reason. And that is protect. And They DO. They have no reason to even think I am doing anything wrong. i don't In all thee years I only been stopped once for speeding. And I KNEW I was, and pulled over and waited for the officer to turn around and come up to where I was stopped and was waiting. LOL. I knew I done wrong.


----------



## kbrothers (Jul 17, 2014)

I have no problem with LEO They are to enforce the law -if I don't stop completey at a stop sign I deserve a ticket If I can make an excuse for not coming to a complete stop I'll do it with any other law The last two speeding tickets , I thanked the cops when they handed me the citation which confused them I knew the speed limit but chose to ignore it MY bad


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

No problems here either. They have a job and if you obey the laws, you may not even get to speak with a cop. 

Sure, there are instances where some police officers over-step their bounds, but that happens in every profession (we just hear or read about it more when a cop or public official does it). But on the whole, think about all the people in the US that are driving at any given time, and how many horror stories are there? Or walking down the street or whatever.

I think that while there are a few bad apples that may spoil the bunch, most reasonable people realize that if you let a small minority define the majority, then we are all pretty much in the same boat.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

For the most part, yes. My experience has been there are two basic kinds of LEOs. One kind that really wants to make a difference and serve the public. The other kind, control freaks who like the authority and power. The worst LEO I personally ever encountered was a water patrol officer who harassed us at the lake for a couple of seasons. But by far the majority of encounters, they have been professional even if they weren't "friendly".


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Just as with all people, there are good and bad.

Some do their job, some do anything for furthering their career.

I have friends that are LEOs.. and I know several LEOs I would hand a rock to if they were drownding.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't have issues with most law enforcement. But then I don't live in an area or belong to the demographic affected by policies whereby simply being a 14-22 year old black male is reason enough to be stopped, questioned and searched on a public sidewalk.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

No, I don't have a problem. Dh has a little problem at the moment tho, I told him to take it to court. He was driveing to work,0 dark 30,his tail lights would not work so he had his emergency flashers on. Cop gave him a big ol ticket. And dh is always nice to Cops, so I know there was no trouble. I don't think it's illegal to run with your safteys on.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

As well as I get along with any group. Some I do some I don't. I recognize they are in a position of authority and try to minimize the trouble I am in when pulled over. In other words I am friendly and accommodating while admitting nothing. For the most part I don't trust them. I think a majority enjoy the power over others too much.

Jim


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

*



Do You Get Along With Law Enforcement?

Click to expand...

I tell them where to go five days a week!
*


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Get along most of the time. Local cop stops in to visit or get a free meal. He's my son.
Just remember one thing, the cops don't make the laws, they are hired to enforce them, be it stop signs or bank robbery.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Many family and friends are in law enforcement. I get along with them all and trust none of them. They are all, for the most part super people. I always remember they wear a badge, and what that means. Just because we get along they could be a total Nazi to someone else just like me. Most cops do have a double standard. In fact I don't know any that don't.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

As a truck driver and citizen, I get along with LE just fine.

They do their job. I do mine.

Ferguson has nothing to do with my view, because I'm white and cannot pretend things are the same. 

It's about the real racial tensions, between mostly white Cops and a mostly black public. These tensions did not start there yesterday and they are certainly not limited, to that town.

The racism and the actions/reactions- from both sides, is both real and imagined, while both sides use it to their advantage, when they can.

FWIW

I have found that when I DON'T break any laws, the Cops have little or no interest in confronting me at all.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

With the exception of investigators, I see most police as tax collectors. When a tax collector is working on filling his quota, everyone's a source of revenue.


----------



## Marinea (Apr 15, 2011)

Side note: the police are law enforcement officers. Period. "Justice" is a function of the court system. 

Myself, I am a believer in the "treat others as you would be treated" axiom. I try to live by that unless and until I am given reason not to- by each individual. Blanket group impressions, negative ones, can only cause me to lose out on getting to know someone who might be a positive part of my life.

NaÃ¯ve? I have been called that. But this philosophy has worked for the past 50 plus years, and I see no reason to abandon it now.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

No problem here. 

Stop signs: It seems senseless to give a ticket for a "rolling stop" at an intersection where you can see there is no one coming for a half mile in either direction, for for failure to wear a seat belt on a two-block drive to the convenience store. But consider this; 

Man is a creature of habit. If one ignores stop signs or traffic lights often enough, and if one ignores the seat belt often enough, someone is going to get hurt. That is why the officers give tickets--they want us to become habituated to stop signs and seat belts, and all those other traffic rules that save lives.

The laws are written to protect mankind, not to penalize the individual. Like all of you, I fail here and there. I was driving well over the speed limit, no shoes, no wallet, no seat belt and chasing a medical supply truck some years back when I ran upon a parked prowl car. The cop heard my story, chased down the truck, brought him back for me. When it was all over he gave me a $20 ticket for "no seat belt" and told me "next time wear your belt if you are going to speed." He got on the radio and checked my license, insurance and history first---50 years ago he could not have done that at all--he'd have had to take me in.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Ozarks Tom said:


> With the exception of investigators, I see most police as tax collectors. When a tax collector is working on filling his quota, everyone's a source of revenue.


Only if you are breaking a law.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

The LE taught me a lesson. I bought and old place and was robbed 7 times. I have put in a security system and the last two came and left quickly. Now for the eight. I appears that I did not lock on of my doors after working all day and just exhausted. The wind blew the door open and when the alarm company called I was 35 miles away and told them to call the police. I got home to have two police cars there and the door open. I did not try to hide the fact that the door was unlocked nor was anything taken. 
For the celebration of the eight call was was warned that if I called them I would be charged. They did not solve any of the earlier thefts but if there is a ninth I will respond and take care of the problem being nice and gentle then call them. They are here only for their bureaucracy.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I am friends with an officer who goes to our church. So I am biased, cuz when I think law enforcement, I think of him. I also talk frequently with our game wardens, because I hate poaching, and recognize they have such limited manpower for the area they cover. I live in a real hotspot/magnet for poaching activities, because it is remote, and has the best habitat for miles. So the idiots flock here to try and get their jollies. I am awake several nights a year, following and keeping tabs on offenders, and letting the wardens know where the perps are, so they have a chance to make it out here before they get away.

So I have a good relationship with our enforcement guys and gals. Especially the game wardens. Being in the field is a tough job and I respect them.

Of course there are a few bad apples.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............I have always coexisted with LE because I show them respect from the moment they ask me for my DL ! I have watched numerous vids of LE stops where the driver was arguing with the officer from the getgo . This immediately puts them on the defensive and motivates some of them to search for any violation they can find to justify writing a ticket . Some citizens are their own worst enemy and the longer they run their mouth the deeper they dig the hole they're 'in' . 
..............Anyone with any sense should take the time to educate themselves and learn the two rules of engagement when stopped by an LEO , (1)Show respect , and (2)Answer their questions and keep conversation to a minimum . , fordy


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> I don't have a problem with them at all.
> Never did never will.
> Not once did any stop me while doing this in many states, including all over Wi Iowa, and even in AZ. LOL
> 
> ...


Post of the day award.
Plus them's great shots.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> Only if you are breaking a law.


But some places make it nearly impossible to not break the law and they use it to raise revenue. A small town of about 5,000 south of us annexed land about 2 miles from town to extend the city limits. When you enter town from the north, it is a 2 lane highway with a couple curves and hills and the posted speed limit is 55. Not much traffic at all. When you top one hill, you immediately enter the city limits and the speed limit sign says 40 MPH. Unless you live around there and slow down ahead of time, you will be speeding when you enter the city limits unless you break HARD. They have a cop running radar there 90% of the time. Jonesboro Tennessee is another one.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I live in a town that is 700, I drive to another small town that just under 2,000, and another one that is a500. And not once have I or any of my friends experience such things as that.
And that one town is a large interchange off of !-94 so Lots of traffic hitting the stores and restaurants and gas stations, so there they have lots of State Patrol around even, plus local LEO. And I have hauled my horse all over that place in the car. Nope if you are doing nothing wrong you don't get stopped.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I have now and again waved at the near-by village (1450 population) cop........More than anything so that he will remember me . . .and be on his list of "friendly" . . less likely to get nabbed for a "rolling stop sign" . . when I am in town.

All others I will try hard to avoid..........


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

If I had the police officers definition of reasonable,resist and fear I would be much less apprehensive. When you are stopped there are a lot of very vague terms that can alter your life. If I get a store clerk in a bad mood, I can walk away, try that with a police officer that is having a bad day.:shrug:


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

poppy said:


> But some places make it nearly impossible to not break the law and they use it to raise revenue. A small town of about 5,000 south of us annexed land about 2 miles from town to extend the city limits. When you enter town from the north, it is a 2 lane highway with a couple curves and hills and the posted speed limit is 55. Not much traffic at all. When you top one hill, you immediately enter the city limits and the speed limit sign says 40 MPH. Unless you live around there and slow down ahead of time, you will be speeding when you enter the city limits unless you break HARD. They have a cop running radar there 90% of the time. Jonesboro Tennessee is another one.


Wonder how many don't even slow down, once they encounter the posted sign? it's not that hard to drop 15mph - assuming they were going 55 to start with..

Anyone with a drivers license, is supposed to be able to read and adhere speed limit signs.

Speed limit dropping 15MPH quickly is not that uncommon, when entering city limits, IME.

is it a speed trap? Probably.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

"Only if you are breaking a law." - is anyone on this site aware of all of the laws on the books? lol

When you sign your drivers license you agree to follow all traffic laws - know them all?

When you sign your tax paper, you agree that you are in compliance with all of Title 26, a stack of books over 9' tall when stacked on the floor.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

All I can say about law enforcement is that every interaction I have ever had with them has ended up costing me either time or money. I can't say that I have ever gotten anything 'good' out of a cop. I've never been helped or aided in any way. The couple of times I was robbed they showed up ( eventually ) and took a report, but nothing was ever recovered. I try my best to avoid them at all costs.

I see their function as 90% tax/revenue collection from good, hard working citizens and maybe 10% actual service. I also see many of the laws they enforce and tactics used to be blatantly unconstitutional and therefore criminal. I think the problem has escalated to the point that an argument could be made that the negative impact of modern policing on society may actually outweigh the positive. Of course just holding this opinion and being willing to express it on a public forum is very dangerous these days, which in itself speaks volumes regarding the nature of government enforcement and the level of freedom in our country.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I haven't had a problem, but I always show respect. I got a warning once where I had just turned on a road, and then got stopped for speeding on a portion of the road that I hadn't been on. I figured if I argued with him he would change it to a ticket, then I would have had to go contest it. Since I had only left a restaurant and had a receipt from about 5 minutes before he stopped me, I could pretty well prove that I wasn't where he ticketed me for.

Got stopped once on the water in a jet ski, had to show documentation (it was a friends), and the officer said that some of the people across the lake were petitioning to disallow jet skis, so to appease them he would just sit and talk to me a minute - that I wasn't doing anything illegal.

Sometimes they have bad days. I came around a corner once and had to stop quickly as a girl that was waiting on a school bus had been hit by a car - but fortunately only broke her arm. One of the officers told me I needed to slow down, which I thought was odd as I had only been doing about 30 in a 40mph (it's since been dropped to 35) speed limit, and if I had been going as fast as the speed limit I wouldn't have been able to stop in time since they were in the middle of the road. I just figured he was upset about the girl getting hit, and suggested they move a police car around the corner so others coming would know to slow down.

I found them very helpful when we had a crime committed against us.

My son is majoring in criminology in college and plans to be in law enforcement.

Dawn


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for all you do for them! As I tell mine, "Be Safe Out There" 

In His Love
Mich




Jade1096 said:


> *
> 
> I tell them where to go five days a week!
> *


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Anymore I know many that work as Prison Guards. I knew them before they got these Jobs. After they started doing these Jobs their attitude towards everyone changed.  I feel sorry for them.

My wife worked in the Prison Hospital scared the something out of me her being there.

She now works for OEM and works with LE all the time. Likes her Job very much. 

big rockpile


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Speaking as a truck driver I can tell you that rolling through a stop sign can be dangerous if you lose sight of someone in your A-pillar of the car or in my case, the passenger mirror of the truck. As you approach the stop sign the approaching car may come at you at an angle that hides it from view. You may think there is no one coming for half a mile when in fact there is someone right there. It's always a good idea to stop and look both ways just in case.

Also speaking as a truck driver I've had more issues with the Ministry of Transportation than with the police. 

I'm the oldest of eight, we all live within a couple hours of each other near where we grew up, we have a pretty large circle of friends between us and I can't think off the top of my head of anyone who has even had to deal with the police other than traffic accidents and speeding tickets. When one of my brothers was in his late teens he wasn't happy until he was going 900 miles an hour with his hair on fire, driving a ratty old late 70's Monte Carlo, long hair, AC/DC t-shirts. He got pulled over a lot although it was mostly his own fault.

We are a white family and most of our friends are white so that might have something to do with it. I"m not going to pretend that it isn't different for non-whites. We do have our issues here in Canada but from what I see it seems like a completely different world in the US.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

When my DS was a teen he had an old mustang & a restricted license at age 14-15. I'm SURE he was NOT 100% compliant w/traffic laws, or a lot of laws, period. Why do I think this? B/c he was a teen.
BUT-one town officer would wait at the exit of our alleyway EVERY day & stop him as he drove out to go to school. He knew this would happen so he left in enuf time so as not to be late. BUT he was HASSELED every day. B/c IF they look long enuf they prolly will find something wrong w/car, driving, etc. Usually nothing wrong was found. But DS was detained nonetheless.

So, I finally went to the police station & complained. No rant/rave, just asked why this was happening & if it continued, I'd take legal action.
(I'm not sure what I could do b/c I was a single mom w/3 parttime jobs going to college!) I truly thought the detainments would escalate but ...they STOPPED! 
My DS is not against cops, not disrespectful, & is a good citizen-now.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

O wouldn't it be a magical place where laws only fines or tickets were given if their was a injured party.Another thing that drives me nut is everyone saying o their doing their job.I remember some people at nuremberg saying just that.The current militarization of the police force is just wrong.[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7JKfZ1pULc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7JKfZ1pULc[/ame]


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's a story I saw yesterday. Can anyone tell me this was justified? Cops use any excuse to pull people over just so they can look for some major crime being committed. In this case, the cop said the old couple's window tinting was too dark even though it was original Toyota tinting the dealership said was perfectly legal. He hassled them for 20 minutes trying to see if they were hauling drugs even though he had zero reason for suspicion that they were. It's an example of a dimwitted person being hired as a cop and trained beyond his mental capability. He's no different than a dog trained to hunt rabbits. When it gets out in the weeds, it loses all focus on anything else.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...nt-then-things-suddenly-take-a-dramatic-turn/


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Interesting question Rock. I know when I was a cop, I did not get along with all other cops. Some were just jerks. I noticed that the ones who were jerks did not stay in my squad very long cause I tended to discipline their actions quite a bit.

Since I moved to the sticks here in AZ I have personally met with at least 5 previously unknown cops. Almost like I am a cop magnet LOL. Even got a ticket for not properly wearing my seatbelt . All of the ones I have met have been polite, friendly and concerned for my welfare. Hard to not get along with this type of cop. Have not yet met any of the previously mentioned jerk cops since I left the city.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

poppy said:


> Here's a story I saw yesterday. Can anyone tell me this was justified? Cops use any excuse to pull people over just so they can look for some major crime being committed. In this case, the cop said the old couple's window tinting was too dark even though it was original Toyota tinting the dealership said was perfectly legal. He hassled them for 20 minutes trying to see if they were hauling drugs even though he had zero reason for suspicion that they were. It's an example of a dimwitted person being hired as a cop and trained beyond his mental capability. He's no different than a dog trained to hunt rabbits. When it gets out in the weeds, it loses all focus on anything else.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...nt-then-things-suddenly-take-a-dramatic-turn/


Could be. Could be the article, which mentioned an irrelevancy like the man having cancer, had an axe to grind. Could be the truck was similar to the description of a wanted person's. Could be the old man was an idiot. Could be he was as innocent as the day is long. Could be the officer, who was a narcotics specialist, had a fight with his wife and was looking to pick on someone. Could be the old man and his wife were pretty notorious. Could be a mistake.
Could be anything but being stopped for 20 minutes, even if a total error, is not worth all the indignation spent on it.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

poppy said:


> Here's a story I saw yesterday. Can anyone tell me this was justified? Cops use any excuse to pull people over just so they can look for some major crime being committed. In this case, the cop said the old couple's window tinting was too dark even though it was original Toyota tinting the dealership said was perfectly legal. He hassled them for 20 minutes trying to see if they were hauling drugs even though he had zero reason for suspicion that they were. It's an example of a dimwitted person being hired as a cop and trained beyond his mental capability. He's no different than a dog trained to hunt rabbits. When it gets out in the weeds, it loses all focus on anything else.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...nt-then-things-suddenly-take-a-dramatic-turn/


Georgia has window tint law.

The Officer thinking it is "too dark", is his call. The Toyota dealership, saying it is "legal", is their call.

Saying "hassling me for 20 minutes, to see if I was carrying drugs", is the driver's call.

No facts and only one side of the story, one on _the Blaze_, which stories are never embellished, to please the faithful. 

Maybe the Cop was a jerk. Some are. Most are not, IMO, at least not all of the time.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Sure do get along with them. Just spent the weekend at the beach with two, a county deputy and a state trooper.

And to round it out, a bank owner and a big three partner.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm friendly with all of them in the town I used to live in. Even the ones with little social skills mean well. I need to get to know the state troopers in my new area, already met the local probation officer he thinks I'm nuts living where I do but he seems like a good guy.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

plowjockey said:


> Georgia has window tint law.
> 
> The Officer thinking it is "too dark", is his call. The Toyota dealership, saying it is "legal", is their call.
> 
> ...


 If the officer is worried about ''window tint'' why did they get released? The sad thing with some of these ''fishing expeditions'' is people get hurt and killed. If the old guy had made a wrong move he could end up being shot. That guy or gal stopping you could already be ''fearing for there safety'' if they had already decided you were a drug courier or dealer.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Wanda said:


> If the officer is worried about ''window tint'' why did they get released? The sad thing with some of these ''fishing expeditions'' is people get hurt and killed. If the old guy had made a wrong move he could end up being shot. That guy or gal stopping you could already be ''fearing for there safety'' if they had already decided you were a drug courier or dealer.


I didn't state he was "worried" about anything. Vehicle windows that are tinted too dark, is part of his job and go figure, why a Patrol Cop would be concerned about too dark window tint. 

Personally, I can't even imagine even the lamest Cop, needlessly stopping and hassling,_ a nice elderly couple _over possible muleing drugs. there's no other _suspicious looking_ cars, with minorities or young guys, out there? 

Who knows, maybe the _nice old codger_, starting giving the Cop, a ration of carp. LE always likes and appreciates that. 

I realize that there are many here, who are completely happy, hearing only one side of a story.

I am not one of them.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is another "one sided story" - guess both sides will be heard in court...

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/oddnews...zcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1RBVVMwOTlfMQ--


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

HDRider, I wonder, if'n you get outta your neck o' the woods and you run up against a LEO with a chip on his shoulder and you don't have rapid access to those you mentioned: a county deputy and a state trooper, a bank owner and a big three partner and things go south... Might that color your perception? 

You see, as I have seen it happen, Law Enforcement has changed. It does not matter who you are if'n you run up against one who is not there for your protection. Each person is a slight mishap away from experiencing something of this sort, should it be that way?


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I can get along with almost anyone. But trust is another matter.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

When I was a teenager, some 40 years ago, yes, I got along with them great. 
But that was then and now is now! I don't trust a cop as far as I can throw an elephant any longer. 
About 10 years ago I came home from a hard days work on a roof in the sun on a hot summer day, with no intentions of going anywhere else. I grabbed a beer
and killed it. I grabbed a second one and killed it. That was the only two I had in the house and I wanted a few more. 
All of that took maybe 6 or 7 minutes and I jumped into the car instead of the truck, not thinking about the inspection sticker had ran out and drove maybe a quarter mile to the store. 
Before I pulled into the parking lot there was the lights behind me and I looked at the sticker and cursed myself.
That jack leg smelled the two beers on me and gave me a breathalyzer test, which showed a .03 which isn't reason for a DUI. He attempted to keep me from seeing what it read but I did and he said it was broken and I'd have to wait until another car came and I could take the test again. 
After about an hour when I tested again it blew a .08 which was a DUI and he tooted me off to jail. 
He lied his tail off in court and said I was lying about that and I lost my license. 
Less than two years later a black man came to the house and started some crap and I went to jail for assault. That cop was black. 
There have been other times that crap has happened but you can see why I don't trust them any longer. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Funny how the haters ain't quite so hateful when they need a rescue!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Law enforcement has changed but then I've changed too. With paranoid drug addicts and criminal sales and widespread theft and violence, the mentally ill, a stroll down the street can be a risky proposition.
And the police are constantly negotiating their way through criminals and the misery they spread and the ever eager lawyering up that goes on.
For example, panhandling was not permitted for years. Then as a freedom of speech cases, begging ordinances were struck down. Then panhandling got very aggressive with men intercepting people demanding and intimidating. Businesses start requesting that they be kept from interfering with their customers trying to enter their shops so the police enforced the private property restrictions and now panhandlers are kept to public sidewalks. Where you still have to be careful about them suddenly stepping in front of your car as you enter the parking lot. 
Can you imagine the difficulty the police have keeping this balance between the pan handlers rights and the business owners rights and the physical safety of of everyone around? It seems petty harassment to the panhandler, lack of police enforcement by the business operator and occasional problem encountering public. No one is happy. And everyone wants to blame the police for the impossible situation.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I get along with law enforcement the same as I get along with any other profession. If they treat me with respect, we get along. The only difference between them and other professions is they have the power to detain me so I can't always walk away when they're jerks like I would with anyone else.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I try to treat everyone with respect as does the rest of my family. I have friends in law enforcement due to my community work. Over the years , we have had a mix of both positive police interactions and not-so-positive. 

My husband and children have dealt with far more of it than I have. Can you imagine having the cops ask you for identification because you are sitting in a parked car in your own driveway? My daughter gets that a few times per year. One night, a cop even told her boyfriend that he couldn't sit in the car in that same driveway and would have to go home. (Should a cop be able to tell a grown-up to go home at 1 AM when no crime has been committed?)

A couple of years ago, the same daughter was frisked (groped) by NYS troopers. Hubby and I have been pulled over by cops with lousy excuses for why we were stopped. When I say lousy excuses, I mean ones that were later disproved or just weren't valid reasons for any cop to pull someone over.

These are just a few of many incidents. Despite them, we still do our best to show respect. It can be awfully difficult when we feel utterly disrespected during many of these encounters. 

I trust the LEO's that I know...All others are suspect.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Whittier me has gotten pulled over for man ng repeated right hand turn, and for pull off to a pull off with a trooper behind me for twenty plus miles...

He waited for me to do what I wanted....and when I got back on the rest ad he pulled me over to learn why I pulled off.

I pull over a lot.
Cause it is the law in this state when five cars are behind you
Cause I need to use my phone
To take a break
To find a spot to take a leak

But pulling in to a pull off was suspicious.

Just got to laugh.

One month later or so that same trooper....or one with the same last name stopped and pull someone over for suspicious and was shot at.

There are good COPS and bad COPS. That's life.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Yes I get along with law enforcement because I understand the spectrum of people and suspects they encounter, expectations of them and situations they face in performing their duties.

I do not expect any preferential treatment from the LEOs I know and actually expect them to treat me with less leniency due to our social friendship.

Close association to our local LEOs does help me in reading the attitudes of LEOs I am not familiar with and interacting with those to minimize risk to myself during interaction with the out of area LEOs.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

All of my limited experiences have been good. 

Even when I screwed up and managed to be doing 50 in a 35, the officer was very professional...and so was I. He had a job to do and I didn't try to interfere.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Shine said:


> Here is another "one sided story" - guess both sides will be heard in court...
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/oddnews...zcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1RBVVMwOTlfMQ--


Hmmm...doesn't this go against all the reports that this is only done to black people?


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Something else... Just last Friday evening we are off to go dancing and along the way there was a State Trooper with a car pulled over. I slowed to about 15mph[speed limit there was 35] and was a bit blinded by the flashing lights so I continued slowing, Girlfriend says that the Trooper is moving so I bring the car to a stop. He stops his car with only one tire on the pavement. Over his loud speaker I hear: OK, ya'll go ahead. So I safely move to the open lane and proceed. Next thing I know, I am being pulled over. Trooper comes up to the car and asks: What in the world would make you go around a trooper who is blocking the road for someone to pull out?

I told him: You told me to "go ahead" so I did so safely. He took my license and ran it - 5 minutes later he comes back and proceeds to give me a verbal warning with a bit of a condescending attitude.

I kind of wonder if he considered his method of directing singular vehicle movement in a venue where there are multiple vehicles as a portion of what happened.

For instance, I would have sat still if he said - "OK, Car in Front - Go Ahead"... don't you think?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Shine said:


> Something else... Just last Friday evening we are off to go dancing and along the way there was a State Trooper with a car pulled over. I slowed to about 15mph[speed limit there was 35] and was a bit blinded by the flashing lights so I continued slowing, Girlfriend says that the Trooper is moving so I bring the car to a stop. He stops his car with only one tire on the pavement. Over his loud speaker I hear: OK, ya'll go ahead. So I safely move to the open lane and proceed. Next thing I know, I am being pulled over. Trooper comes up to the car and asks: What in the world would make you go around a trooper who is blocking the road for someone to pull out?
> 
> I told him: You told me to "go ahead" so I did so safely. He took my license and ran it - 5 minutes later he comes back and proceeds to give me a verbal warning with a bit of a condescending attitude.
> 
> ...


What did he say to you about the go ahead? Yes, he could have been clearer and it was his fault. But as for the bit of attitude- that is a typical defensive reaction from many people who think they actually are at fault. Hopefully he will be learn from his mistake and you will forgive him his blustering.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I really don't have any interaction with law enforcement these days, other than the ones who pick up extra money by guarding the bank I work at when we have something out of the ordinary going on (usually something after hours). They all seem pretty nice.

The few times I have been pulled over for speeding (nothing recent) they have been professional.


Personally I don't believe the cops did anything wrong in Ferguson, a thug who had just finished robbing and strong arming a C-Store clerk, appeared to be attacking a policeman and got shot - that's a good thing in my book. The only person who said otherwise (that was an actual eye witness) was his partner in crime and the forensics proved he was lying.
As far as a higher percentage of blacks being arrested for crime than whites - well if you commit a crime you have a good chance of getting caught. IF blacks commit more crimes than whites then the statistic is fair. The ONLY way you could prove its not fair would be if whites were caught committing the same crime and were let go (while blacks committing the same crime were convicted).


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> As far as a higher percentage of blacks being arrested for crime than whites - well if you commit a crime you have a good chance of getting caught. IF blacks commit more crimes than whites then the statistic is fair. The ONLY way you could prove its not fair would be if whites were caught committing the same crime and were let go (while blacks committing the same crime were convicted).


When you compare the sentences imposed for crimes, the disparities are glaring.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Shine said:


> HDRider, I wonder, if'n you get outta your neck o' the woods and you run up against a LEO with a chip on his shoulder and you don't have rapid access to those you mentioned: a county deputy and a state trooper, a bank owner and a big three partner and things go south... Might that color your perception?
> 
> You see, as I have seen it happen, Law Enforcement has changed. It does not matter who you are if'n you run up against one who is not there for your protection. Each person is a slight mishap away from experiencing something of this sort, should it be that way?


I've had my share of run ins with the law. Never went to jail. Never got beat up by a cop. 

I have traveled all over the world. Lived in 7 states. Suffice to say I stray from "my neck of the woods" quite often. 

Being situationally aware and not being stupid helps one minimize trauma and tragedy. 

Smug much?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TheMartianChick said:


> When you compare the sentences imposed for crimes, the disparities are glaring.


Why do you think that is?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

TheMartianChick said:


> When you compare the sentences imposed for crimes, the disparities are glaring.


There is a lot more to sentence irregularity/fairness than race. There is a (white) guy in prison for LIFE in Missouri right now for selling marijuana. Sometimes the legal system is overzealous, the ambitions of the prosecutors or judges make them go full throttle. Sometimes there is a mandatory sentence, like the "3 strikes" and all the other meddling by the various legislatures. If you looked at a case by case basis, I'm sure you can find people who got a harsher-than-average sentence for their crime and they are also black. If it was a violent crime I can't conjure up much sympathy for them, either. But a blanket assumption using just race statistics will never tell the whole tale. 

However the best way to make sure your sentence is "fair" will never change, don't commit the crime in the first place!


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Smug much? - No, just realistic. I live in a moderately sized city. I've seen people get roused for nothing. Then while getting roused the "back ups" show up like a bank robber is in their midst. I was thinking that you might be under a "smuggness" presumption that it could not happen to you because you always act in the proper fashion...


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

> However the best way to make sure your sentence is "fair" will never change, don't commit the crime in the first place!


That works most of the time, but it isn't a sure thing.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> When you compare the sentences imposed for crimes, the disparities are glaring.


*IF* that is the case - then its on the district attorney and the judges, not the police.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

jtbrandt said:


> That works most of the time, but it isn't a sure thing.


True! Someone I know spent a week in jail in Denver for something that happened in Florida and the perpetrator used their name as an alias. Never mind the physical description wasn't even close, and my friend was at a school function with many witnesses when the crime occurred. It still took a week to get out of jail and not get extradited to Florida. But, afterwards, the settlement was pretty nice.........


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Some people get locked up for years for crimes they didn't commit, and don't get a dime when they get out. Your acquaintance was fortunate...and I'm guessing white.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

big rockpile said:


> Just wondering do you find you get along with most and trust them?


Trust them? Nope. Not planning on trying to be buddies with any either, so I'll not be knowing how well I get along with them.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Shine said:


> Smug much? - No, just realistic. I live in a moderately sized city. I've seen people get roused for nothing. Then while getting roused the "back ups" show up like a bank robber is in their midst. I was thinking that you might be under a "smuggness" presumption that it could not happen to you because you always act in the proper fashion...


I confess, I don't always act in the proper fashion. I've been pulled over many times (chronic speeder), got my share of tickets, and (hangs head in shame) I've even been arrested because I forgot to pay a ticket and the sneaky so and so's just quietly enter a warrant into the computer and wait until you get stopped again.......

Seems like a reminder notice would be more cost effective than actually arresting forgetful speeders and taking them into custody, but that's how it works. I screwed up and it caught up with me. I'll own it, it wasn't the cops fault. 

If you keep your wits about you, cooperate within your rights, keep a civil tongue, AND pay all your tickets, it's very unlikely you will end up in jail.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Shine said:


> Smug much? - No, just realistic. I live in a moderately sized city. I've seen people get roused for nothing. Then while getting roused the "back ups" show up like a bank robber is in their midst. I was thinking that you might be under a "smuggness" presumption that it could not happen to you because you always act in the proper fashion...


I could tell you stories. It probably happens to everyone.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Woolieface said:


> Trust them? Nope. Not planning on trying to be buddies with any either, so I'll not be knowing how well I get along with them.


A very wise policy. Though I have some great cop friends, we do a fair amount of fishing and drinking together, watch a smidgen of hockey LOL! I still would never trust them. People change, life changes, you never know if people will remain the same.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

TheMartianChick said:


> When you compare the sentences imposed for crimes, the disparities are glaring.


This is it, right here!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

TheMartianChick said:


> When you compare the sentences imposed for crimes, the disparities are glaring.


This is it, right here! The differences b/w the 2 are telling. Probably b/c of being able to afford good lawyers.
Take for instance that idiot millonaire who prolly killed his wife long ago, & got off. Then killed a neighbor and CHOPPED UP THE BODY!! Got OFF!
Now they have him on tape...betcha he NEARLY gets off this time but he's OLD...so...won't do a lot of time.
Sorry, double post, one above flew away...


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> Just thinking of Ferguson, MO.
> 
> For the most part in the past I have been pretty close and related to some Law Enforcement. No I don't always get along with them. Younger days I would get mouthy.
> 
> ...



I haven't read any other posts in this thread yet, but wanted to respond to this..

Do I get along with Law Enforcement?

Yes, but that is only because I don't trust them. 

My problem is I know some of the local and State officers. I either went to school with them or had private dealings with them.

I've also been the one who has caught them cheating on their wives and doing other unscrupulousness dealings. 

When I lived in town and ran the local flour mill 3rd shift I would see from my high advantage point (top of the mill) what the local officers were doing at night.. Some of it wasn't legal.. When I left that job and went to work at a national trucking company, I used to come home at odd times of the day and night. I would catch some of the officers having sexual relations with girls/women (some of which were teens) that weren't their wives..Funny how the headlight of my motorcycle would sweep across the windshield revealing one person in the vehicle. But when I got to the vehicle there was now two people and one wasn't dressed..

I've had a few just walk in my front door unannounced.
I've had an officer fling open my garage door (barn door style) with his weapon drawn ordering me to stop what i was doing.. He knew full well it was my property. What was I doing wrong? Nothing other then working on one of my motorcycles (a dirt bike in this instance). No I wasn't making noise other than using a ratchet because i was tearing down the tranny on the DT 250 (Yamaha, 1975 IIRC).

Anyway I've known these officers for many years and know what they do when they aren't working.. 

So I moved away and started catching the locals of the new location doing the same type of thing.. 

An accident on the corner at our home.. Fire, Police show up and one of the passengers in the wrecked car disappears.. He apparently coldcocked the driver, when the driver told him the car was stolen.. Well they wanted to search my property.. I told them no..They weren't happy.. Then an off duty officer shows up in his personal vehicle with his wife and kid in the car.. This officer starts waving around a pistol. I of course ask the Chief to tell the off duty officer to put the pistol away.. Did I mention the off duty officer was drunker than a skunk and could barely stand... yea they left him drive away.. 

I won't even mention the DUI check point..

So yes I get along with them.

But I don't trust them any more than I trust a criminal..

When around them I'm always on guard.

I show them common courtesy ( but I do for anyone), but I don't trust them.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

bowdonkey said:


> A very wise policy. Though I have some great cop friends, we do a fair amount of fishing and drinking together, watch a smidgen of hockey LOL! I still would never trust them. People change, life changes, you never know if people will remain the same.


Yeah, that's it, some of them probably make fine friends to hang out with but I would be thinking that there could always come that day you get on their bad side. If it was just any other friend, no big deal, but a cop friend....better move to a new town.

Not to mention - how safe is it to confide that you might be someone who prefers to live apart from society, raise your own food or don't trust the government? It's gotten pretty close to a point when that translates to "maybe a terrorist" in the eyes of TPTB, and I would venture a guess that cops are trained to be wary of that, these days.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Why the discrepancy between those who seem to have frequent horrible incidents with police and those who seem never to have a problem?


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

where I want to said:


> Why the discrepancy between those who seem to have frequent horrible incidents with police and those who seem never to have a problem?


I might venture the guess that it can have a lot to do with the average income of the area someone lives in or frequents, especially in more populated areas.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Woolieface said:


> I might venture the guess that it can have a lot to do with the average income of the area someone lives in or frequents, especially in more populated areas.


Maybe that is true. I live in a place of illegal pot growers but not a high density poor area. The sheriff know exactly who grows what where , which they will readily share if you have a non-professional conversation with them but there are not all that many police just showing up.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

where I want to said:


> Why the discrepancy between those who seem to have frequent horrible incidents with police and those who seem never to have a problem?



Well I don't have a problem with them.. But when they actually venture this far out it's usually for an vehicle accident. There is approx 2-3 accidents on the corner we live on every year. Thankfully there has only been one death on the corner in the last 21 years. I've refused to cut the huge overgrown bramble bushes, because that is the only thing that keeps them from traveling further onto the property. If they get past those bushes, they would travel down a 15' drop and then into an old canal (from the 1700 & 1800's) which is another 10' deep..

As to why I don't trust them.. I've seen what they do at night when no one is looking or so they believe.. My work schedules in previous years have had me out and about at night. 
I ran the flour mill from 11 pm to 7 pm (from Apr to Sep) & 7 pm to 7 am (from Sep to Apr). Since I was in one of the tallest buildings in town I could see wide and far. :happy2:
I then worked "on call" for 8 years and was coming and going at all hours of the day and night.. one day I might be working 8 am to 4 pm and the next from 1 am to 9 am.. I would start Friday night at midnight and could have my 40 hrs in by 4 am Tuesday morning.. 

So I was always coming and going about my business and I'm very observant...No I don't say much, but they knew I had caught them doing bad...


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

where I want to said:


> Why the discrepancy between those who seem to have frequent horrible incidents with police and those who seem never to have a problem?


 Ever watch the show COPs? It should be titled "How not to effectively commit a crime and never talk to the responding officers like this".


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

I go out of my way to be polite and helpful if I am pulled over, but i do not trust them, I always try my best to make sure I am within the law so to speak, i have a CHL and I also have multiple NFA items so I don't want to do anything that would jeopardize those things,
3 out 4 of the last Sheriffs in this county have wound up doing federal time for corruption and being in bed with the caartels, no I don't trust any of them and don't want anything to do with ANY of them !!


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

LE does enforcement and inspections of Commercial trucks. I usually get pulled over for a roadside inspection, once or twice a year, which is about a little less than average for a truck driver.

I have noticed that the drivers who get the most violations, usually have the biggest mouths.

Nobody like to take time to be pulled over and inspected, but making their dissatisfaction well known, does not appear to help the situation out much.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

plowjockey said:


> Only if you are breaking a law.



Since you are a truck driver I find it hard to believe that you really believe that.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I get along with cops fine over the years and with thousands of dollars I've learned how to but no I don't trust them at all . Not even a little bit not even the best ones not even the ones that are family. .


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *plowjockey*
> _Only if you are breaking a law._





AmericanStand said:


> Since you are a truck driver I find it hard to believe that you really believe that.


You can believe whatever you like. My world is real, it's called being a professional and I haul HAZMAT.

I have not had a traffic ticket in 5 years, the time I quit speeding. Before, that i would averaged about 1 speeding ticket per year. I don't tailgate, use illegal lanes or run in hazmat restricted routes (at least the ones i choose).

My logs books are straight and my rig is in great shape. I wear my seatbelt always. i don not have a radar detector. My placards are set properly,as is my paperwork. I have my emergency response guide book and BOL in the door pocket.

When I do get inspected roadside, I'm respectful, courteous and helpful. I have watched them ignore minor violations, or the give me a verbal warning only and I have calmly talked my way out when I saw they were trying to pick a fight. (they do sometimes)

It's not rocket science. I dunno, maybe they just pick on everybody else.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MO_cows said:


> However the best way to make sure your sentence is "fair" will never change, don't commit the crime in the first place!


LOL In this state when the supposed convicted murderers cases are closely examined by independent groups they are exonerated.

I think that pretty well disproves the Idea that not doing the crime means a fair result!



plowjockey said:


> You can believe whatever you like. My world is real, it's called being a professional and I haul HAZMAT.
> 
> I have not had a traffic ticket in 5 years, the time I quit speeding. Before, that i would averaged about 1 speeding ticket per year. I don't tailgate, use illegal lanes or run in hazmat restricted routes (at least the ones i choose).
> 
> ...


lol SURE!
You see I've never sped on purpose. Done my best to operate legally and legal vehicle's . Just as you Im also respectful and helpful when pulled over.

Yet Ive got tickets in vehicles that were not capable of the speed claimed had tickets for lights out that worked perfectly and received hours of service violations when I was totally legal.
Before you go thinking I drive old junk that attracts attention I mostly have driven NEW vehicles.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> lol SURE!
> You see I've never sped on purpose. Done my best to operate legally and legal vehicle's . Just as you Im also respectful and helpful when pulled over.
> 
> Yet Ive got tickets in vehicles that were not capable of the speed claimed had tickets for lights out that worked perfectly and received hours of service violations when I was totally legal.
> Before you go thinking I drive old junk that attracts attention I mostly have driven NEW vehicles.


Maybe your the one that always gets picked on. I don't know.

We have quite a few drivers, that also have little or no violation problems and some who just always seem to be unlucky.

I have noticed that they always seem to have a story, on how the they were _done wrong_ and their violation was unjust or unwarranted.

Just my observation. Certainly this is not always the case, as there are bad Cops out there.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

It is my opinion from my experience that you are treated from the git go as if you on a hair trigger and they too operate on a hair trigger to defend against you going off. It is my further opinion that if you're are outgunned 100% to 1% and go off on them then they delight in showing you how stupid you are...


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive asked for their help a few times and they never helped. Wont ask again.
I was stopped by a trooper about a month ago that stated I crossed the centerline was the reason he stopped me. A lie. Then he questioned where I was going and where I had been. I resented his questioning.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I get along with the police even when they are being arrogant jerks because I do not want the hassle.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Shine said:


> It is my opinion from my experience that you are treated from the git go as if you on a hair trigger and they too operate on a hair trigger to defend against you going off. It is my further opinion that if you're are outgunned 100% to 1% and go off on them then they delight in showing you how stupid you are...


This is what people just don't understand.

Whether the Cop is right or wrong, whether he/she is the biggest jerk in the world, you might talk you way out of trouble, but if you take them on, you will lose 100% of the time.

Take it to court and win/lose, but adding a resisting arrest, or assault charge, will not make matters better.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

Get along with and respect? Yes. Trust or like them? Never.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Due to bogus stops by LEO when I was younger and prettier I get nervous around them because when I was a teen several women were killed by someone impersonating a LEO. One of the bodies was found1/4 mile from our house, so yes i dont find any reassurance in LEOs due to the incidences which happened in my 20s


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

big rockpile said:


> Just thinking of Ferguson, MO.
> 
> For the most part in the past I have been pretty close and related to some Law Enforcement. No I don't always get along with them. Younger days I would get mouthy.
> 
> ...


Yep, you bet.
I find that when I have an encounter with a law enforcement official, it's usually my own doing ........
Only once can I recall in my entire life, have I been 'at the mercy' of an officer when I did absolutely nothing wrong. Once.
Not bad considering how old I am! HA HA

I have a couple friends who are officers.....great guys.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I have always gotten along with "most" leos. There have been a few that were jerks. had one that pulled me over once a month for almost 2 years.... never got a ticket but he always had me get out of the car and always searched it. Pretty sure he had an issue with my appearance and thought he was going to catch me with dope in the car.


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

I get along pretty well with law enforcement here,,my county is pretty small with only 8 to 10 maybe a few more deputys and I know 5 of them.
one I always run into is into old Farmall tractors like me and we usually chat tractors for awhile plus the body shop I work at is the go to for the county,anothr deputy has property next to my hunting spot so I chat hunting with him.
law enforcement is one occupation that YOU HAVE to establish a confident authoritative attitude right off the bat,some officers relax after that and some don't,I try to be polite and respectful to help them relax and it sometimes gets me out a ticket even,being a jerk does not.
one thing I do not like about law enforcement currently is no knock warrants,,imho they get more people killed ,LEO and civilians,then they prevent plus I believe they are a violation of the 4 th amendment but cops themselves are just people doing a tough job


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

honestly,i get along with all but 1.someday i'll own his teeth.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

I like to think I get along with "most" of them


----------

